# Formel für Liter Ausrechnen?



## Joschi (3. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Litervolumen meines Gartenteichs Ausrechne?Brauche mal ne Formel bitte


----------



## karsten. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Formel für Liter Ausrechnen?*

Länge mal Breite mal Höhe in Dezimetern gleich Volumen in Liter


mfG









(DAS Smiley ist nicht dabei !)


----------



## guenter (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Formel für Liter Ausrechnen?*

Du hast doch angegeben  Volumen: ca. 2 000l.

Auf 10l hin oder her kommt es auch nicht an.


----------



## marco m (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Formel für Liter Ausrechnen?*

Hab ich auch gesucht, weil der Vorbesitzer vom Haus was von 10- 15 Kubik gesagt hat. Aber ich glaube das ist mehr...

Heute morgen mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:


----------

